# casting crankbaits



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

hi this spring im gonna try casting cranks on the spawning grounds at mosquito and milton was wondering if antone had any favorite crank baits 4 doing this and what kind of line 2 use.any info would b great.thanks


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

ive had luck with this method at 'squito last year (spring and summer). i like either wally divers in perch or blue/gold or minnow raps with the "bleeding gills". deep HJs can do it too. a fun method to use and when effective can really be productive. as far as line, i like 8 or 10# fluoro (and keep it slowwww). hope this helps, and good luck
kast


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Small gold/black sinking Rapalas.


----------



## BITE-ME0020 (May 2, 2008)

where are these spawning grounds? shoreline?


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks 4 the info every one ...yea shallow or little deeper rock piles or structure


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had some luck with Storm Thunderstick Jr. at Mosquito in the spring. Casting onto shallow points.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like Shad Raps in either shad or silver; the one that looks like a minnow


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Firetiger and white glass shap raps are my all time favorites to cast to shore. I throw most of my cranks on 10lb fireline so I can feel every rock and piece of structure the bait bangs into. Mono works well to, its all just what your comfortable with and have confidence in when it comes to line, in my opinion.


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks again 4 all the info guys i apreciate it thanks


----------

